# كل ما تحتاجة عن cpm



## Jordan079 (10 يونيو 2010)

الاخوان الكرام .. كما وعدتكم مسبقاً .. 

 مرفق طيه كتاب لامتحان شهادة CPM
 Certified Project Manager

 كتاب CPM بالنسخة العربية
 كتاب CPM بالنسخة الانجليزية

 نموذج امتحان تاهيلي Simualtion Exam


 أرجو لكم تحقيق الاستفادة

 اخواني الكرام .. لا تنسونا من دعوه في ظهر الغيب لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين أجمعين​


----------



## The friend (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## الزعيم2000 (10 يونيو 2010)

مشاركه رائعة ستعود بالنفع على الجميع
مأجور إن شاء الله


----------



## nabel (10 يونيو 2010)

رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك و في أهلك
سؤال
أين يمكن اختبار هذه الشهادة ؟
هل مثل البي ام بي في أي مركز اختبار معتمد من شركة برومترك ؟


----------



## abosalah1 (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
عمل طيب


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يونيو 2010)

the friend قال:


> جزاك الله خير





طاهرحمدىشاكر قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي





الزعيم2000 قال:


> مشاركه رائعة ستعود بالنفع على الجميع
> مأجور إن شاء الله





abosalah1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع





ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> عمل طيب


شكراً لكم جميعاً على المشاركة ..


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يونيو 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك و في أهلك
> سؤال
> أين يمكن اختبار هذه الشهادة ؟
> هل مثل البي ام بي في أي مركز اختبار معتمد من شركة برومترك ؟


العفو اخي .. 

نعم يوجد لها مراكز معتمده 

ادخل هنا على موقعهم الرسمي
http://iappm.org/cpm.htm


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (17 يونيو 2010)

*ما شاء الله*

نفع الله بكم وجعلكم دوما على طاعته


----------



## ameeraseel (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ز عندي امتحان الخميس


----------



## سيف الحكمة (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## مهندس عامر (8 أغسطس 2010)

عاش ايدج وتسلمي على المجهود


----------



## الأسد الضاري (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الكتاب فقد اتى في وقته وكم اتمنى ان اجد محاضرات بهذا الخصوص فيديو


----------



## nofal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

